# Little Tansu Inspired Case



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Carcase and Dividers*

I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.

Also, something that wouldn't take forever to build and would give some (relatively) instant gratification.

I had some scrap cedar, fir, poplar, and walnut that'll be used in this little box/case. Milled the assorted woods to 5/8" for the main carcase and drawer fronts, 1/2" for dividers and drawer sides, and 1/4" for the drawer bottoms and back.

Here are the carcase sides made up. After cutting to length, I rabbeted the back edge 1/4"x1/4", plowed stopped dadoes for the drawer dividers, and mitered the ends.










This next photo is simply the dry fit to see how the miters came together. I'll tell you, they're not perfect, I don't have a jig to perfect miters on stock this wide. I suppose I could've built one, but didn't want to spend my time doing that at this point. I used the tip that Karson picked up from Franz Klausz - that is: to use the inside of the board as the outside (show) surface. I like the idea in this case especially because, if the boards were to cup, they'd want to push on the outside corners, rather than split the corners open. With the keys that'll come, I have no fear that this case will want to come apart down the line.










All the corners/sides were nice and square at glue up time:










A couple shots from the front, after cutting and fitting divider stock to the case:









- and in color too!:










Here's a shot from the back - the dividers are sticking out in the back because they are not assembled yet. Still need to run tongue and grooves for those, as well as put in a guide block for the upper divider in the center. It will have a central muntin.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Looking good. You are taking the mitered box up a notch. Good tip on using the inside of the board. Hmmm….Busting out "wonder boy" I see (shoulder plane).

Why don't you run the miters on the table saw or did you? Time for a miter sled?
Are you going to put the tanzu stlye hardware on it?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Wonder boy was used to clean up the rabbets is all. I cut the miters on the miter saw, just cause it was quick and dirty. Table saw next time.

It won't have any hardware; finger pulls will be 3/4 (or so) of a circle cut outs…


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Looking really nice so far Dorje. After the bed I made I had the same urge, the result being my last two projects. Have you considered mitering the front too, so the front is recessed, might look neat…

(Love the b+w shots, looks just like a feature from Woodworking magazine


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Damien - Tell me more about what you mean about the recessed front. My minds eye is seeing a couple different things.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Hey Dorje,

Nice looking cabinet. I need to build something "small" too. I haven't completed something that wasn't for the shop for a while now. Now I just have to find the time to get out there.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


That's coming along great. I'll be following this one. I really have fun with joinery and from the looks of it, so do you. Figuring it out is 50% of the fun the other half is executing it.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Great job Dorje. Aren't those black & white photos good !.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Neat little project. I like the tip about flipping the boards inside out to help prevent the corners from opening.
So much to learn.

Bob


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Great project to give one the all important feeling of accomplishment. And, a well written blog as usual. I'm loving the black and white as others have mentioned. I think it helps the viewer focus on the subject at hand and not be distracted by all the brightly colored tools and what have you that ends up on the bench. Thanks for the post.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Wow. Very cool. Something like this would take me weeks to build (once I thought and planned for months)!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice quick little project that's coming along great!

I had to google "tansu" style. Very cool.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Cool little project Dorje. Tansu chests are just plain neat to me. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Nice project Dorje, as always. I will have to follow Gary's trail and google Tansu. I am completely in the dark about the style but this gives me a chance to learn something new today- and that is what this site is about.

I like the tip on turning the boards inside out. I am not sure I can quite visualize this yet but it makes me want to run out to the shop and cut some miters to find out. This is definitely "thinking outside the box".

Thanks for the post I'm anxious to see the finished product (but don't be shy about posting some more construction pictures if you have an opportunity).


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you would consider to be "perfect" miters but those look pretty darn tight to me. You are going to "key" these with sliding dovetail keys, or what? I'll be looking forward to seeing the finished result, but it sure looks like it's going to turn out very nice. I like the grain and figure you chose for the carcase sides.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


How to explain.. I'm thinking you could chamfer, or even roundover ala Maloof, the inside edges of the case, and then recess the drawers. Currently at the corners you have a miter running in the x - y plane, the roundover /chamfer would be in the x - z plane (front to back). The dividers would then scooch back a little, and be flush with the newly chamfered/rounded over edges. Make any sense at all?

Something along the lines of this


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Excellent job. Lot of things to learn for me
Sharad


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Really nice, Dorje.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks all for your comments -

*Damien *- I get it - with the explanation even (can you hear Yogi the Bear?)...I like the idea, and I suppose it's not too late to do it. I left 1/2" solid wood on the stopped dadoes and could rip the back of the divider a bit narrower…hmmm…Let me think about it… I guess a chamfer bit on the router table would do the trick, followed by squaring the corners…seems do-able and not a ton of time for set-up…

*SteveL* - sliding dovetail keys are more than I want to do on this project - they were considered though! The keys will be simple 1/8" flat walnut stock.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


I love tansu - I will be making a dresser or some such in that style someday. Next house methinks.

re: Flipping the boards inside out, you mean after resawing them? Great tip.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Scott - I just mean that I looked at the end grain growth rings, and based on that I used the inside of the tree as the show surface. The boards used for the main carcase were not resawn for this project. Just a little tip I remembered Karson talking about hearing from Frank Klausz. I'm thinking/guessing that Klausz' many years taught him that the inside of the tree showed just a hint more chatoyance or something along those lines. I don't recall hearing the purpose, only that it was stated. Maybe I better hunt down that post…

Here's the quote from Karson's blog entry:

Key points [made by Klausz]: Always make the outside, visible piece of wood the innermost surface of the piece of lumber. If it is flat sawn the outer surface of the board is closest to the bark. Make that surface the inside of what every you are making.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Dorje,

Looking very nice so far. Are you going to install traditional Tansu hardware (at the corners etc.)? Can't wait to see more!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that clarification. I re-read that several times and formed the wrong conclusion. Great tip - very Nakashima! Now I won't forget it.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje;

Nice project so far…

I think we all need to build something for kicks once in a while. Takes the client problem away.

I have one of those problems now that's especially nuts.

Lee


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Carcase and Dividers*
> 
> I've had the urge to just make something small for some time now…I've been working on a bed with what little shop time I have, and haven't had much time for other stuff. I wanted one of those projects that you could just take the materials at hand and go for it.
> 
> ...


*Mark* - I think I will install some tansu style hardware…

*Lee *- this was supposed to be a quick "for kicks" project that, I'm afraid, is going to get drawn out longer than I anticipated…when will I learn?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*

I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…

I keyed the miters with walnut:










Glued up the dividers:










and, cut out the all the drawer parts:










I've got drawer bottom stock prepared from the first day (in the background of the photo above), so my next step will be to cut the joinery for the drawers. And, since this is supposed to be a quick and dirty project, I'm going to rout the drawers with a drawer lock bit. Like this:


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


Hey Dorje;

I'm not certain, but I believe you're supposed to trim off those keys!

Are you using 3/4" stock for the drawers?

Great work so far…

Lee


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


This is coming along nicely. I can't wait to see the final product. And I still haven't looked up Tansu yet but I will.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


Dorje,

Looks like it's taking shape. The walnut will be a nice contrast in the keys. I've used that drawer lock bit before…it works well if your stock is flat and true. If not, it can be a bit fussy. The size of your drawers indicates that the stock is probably very true so, you should be set.

Waiting for the next installment!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


Lee - the drawer fronts are 5/8" like the carcase…the sides are 1/2"

Mark - good to know that those bits work well - the stock for the drawers is in nice flat shape, so I'm looking forward to an easy time of it…famous last words?

Scott - look no further - I plan to use pulls similar to the first and third case; I was originally going to cut out holes at the tops of the drawers, but have decided to go with hardware:


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to the final pictures. I have been wanting to do a tansu style project. I am in love with the style.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


I'd love to do a large tansu - similar to a built in, but tiny it is for now! I love the similarity found between Shaker and Tansu pieces…simple and beautiful - let the wood do the talking!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


how wonderful
The photo series is excellent


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


Looks good Dorje!

The cool thing about tansu stuff is that, basically, it's modular. You can always do another chest similar to this one but a bit bigger, and POOF! Then, you can add another, and another, and another until your entire house is filled with tansu chests!

OK, maybe I went a bit overboard, but still…you can definitely build onto this project later, and that's one of the cool things about tansu. I'm hoping to build a tansu set-up for my living room someday!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


Looking good so far. I have never used one of those router bit before so I am kind of curious how they work
out.


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


Nice keys. I use a Japanese flush-cut saw that has all the teeth set to one side (I'm supposed to have a pair of these, one with the teeth on the left and one with the teeth on the right, but they were out of stock on the right-side-set blade so I have to be ambidextrous with the left set saw.) The advantage is that you don't scratch or scuff the stock if you are careful with the saw.

Before you cut the end-grain of the drawers with the router, check out the tips and techniques article in this month's FWW that just came yesterday. There's a nice little backing board jig there that helps avoid tear out.

Keep the good work coming!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


This is looking really good. This will be a nice piece when its finished. I like seeing all the in-between construction pictures.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


This is really looking good. I can hardly wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


Thanks all -

SteveL - I'll have to peek at the article you mentioned, though I am in the habit of backing up cuts on end grain. Also, I have a little Crown flush cut saw - with no set on either side, and that works well for trimming.

Gary - I played with the bit set up today; phew, I guess I could have used some instructions. After tinkering for a while, I was able to get it dialed in for the drawer joinery. But, ran out of time, so didn't quite get there! Maybe in a couple/few days…


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


This is really looking good. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


Lookin good. How did you cut the kerf for the keys?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Keyed Miters and Drawer Parts*
> 
> I had a little bit of time this afternoon to work on the little case…
> 
> ...


John- I just built a little sled for the table saw - I know there's lots of ways to do it, but I made mine like the one in this Gary Rogowski box article. I made the two sided one and built it for 8" wide capacity.

I just got the hardware today, so that was exciting!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Drawers*

I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…

I was able to get the drawer lock joints cut on the four little drawers. Fortunately, I set this up the other day. Without instructions, it took me a little longer than it probably should have. Once you dial in the height for a good fit, it's all in the fence adjustment. Pretty decent little machine joint, that'll be a lot faster to perform the next time:










Next up, I cut the grooves for the bottoms (on the table saw, but was wishing for one of those little LV plow planes), marked out for fielding the bottom panels, and fielded them with a block plane:










Here are a couple of dry fit drawers:










Glued 'em, clamped 'em, squared 'em, and there you have it - the drawers will be ready to fit to the carcase next…



















I'm pretty pleased with the process so far. I haven't invested too much time and it seems to be coming along at a relatively smooth pace…


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


This is fun to watch. Great pics too!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Still looking good Dorje! This thing will be very nice when you done!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


You are making progress.

By the way I looked up tansu and have a general idea what it is now. If it wasn't for your post I might never have stumbled over this term. Thanks for educational inspiration.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


I, too, am enjoying the process


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Nice job Dorje.

Lee


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Pretty cool.

Is there one height setting with that bit? Then just cut one piece flat and the other on end?


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Very nice job with the drawers-I like the way the figure matches drawer-to-drawer on the entire drawer front stack.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Looking good Dorje. I'm always really impressed with your photography, what kind of gear are you using (the colors and the lighting always seem spot on)


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Looking good. Nice grain patterns on those drawer fronts.

I cut that joint with a tablesaw for my planer cart, but used a very iniffecient method. Nice work.

How will those attach to the case?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Your great sense of craftsmanship is showing in this process, Dorje. I like your attention to detail and use of traditional methods. This will be really nice when it's done.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Thanks all for your comments -

Gary - On the drawer lock bit, you set the height so positives and negatives match; it stays the same through the process. Fronts and backs are routed flat down on the table (as I'm sure you can imagine) and the sides are routed on edge. The kicker is that the fence is set back from the upper cutter, the width of the sides (or more for overlap drawers), when you do the fronts and backs, and then you move the fence in to set it dead on to the lower cutter when you do the sides.

Damian - I just use an Olympus didgtal camera…2.0megapixel or something. It's pretty old at this point. I take a bunch of pics and a few usually turn out okay…Thanks for the nice words on the photos.

John - not sure I understand the question about attaching to the case…


----------



## Jon3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


I was going to ask the camera question too. The light in your shop must be really good natural light, because those photos look great!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


I had missed the first two posts on this little baby. Very nice. Thanks for sharing.
So I take it, you like the lock joint and would use it again? Just a lot of tweaking to setup?
I have done locking rabbets on the TS, but this has that nice little chamfer with it….


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Thanks for you comments guys…

Jon - I have very little natural light in there and these were taken at night under regular incandescent bulbs…go figure.

Steve - I would use it again - and next time it wouldn't take as much tweaking because I understand the geometry of the joint now…which is a relief.


----------



## hobbylogger (Mar 26, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Looks like a really fun project. the woods look very warm. Are they softwoods? I can't wait to see the finished product. Looks great!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


How is this project coming? The drawer construction process was interesting.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


*Daniel *- yes - softwood for the most part- just tight grain soft cedar scrap for the primary, and some cedar, pine and poplar for the secondary woods…

Many Tansu cases were built out of Paulownia, which is very very soft, so it sort of fits in there…

*rikkor *- I've only had a couple hours to work on this in the past month; I fit the drawers to the case…really pleased with how that worked out…

Hopefully, I'll have some time to work on this in the next couple/few days! Next, is surface prep and finish, installing a back and hardware…


----------



## PedroOso (May 16, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *Drawers*
> 
> I had some time in the evening to continue on my little case…
> 
> ...


Hey Hey A. Dorje, how much lumber have you jocked today?


----------

